# Still not settling



## LittleL (Aug 8, 2007)

Well after some weeks of having my guys, they still dont seem to be settled. i've put extra toys in for them, but everytime i go near the cage they just run for the hills and hide... After this many weeks i really thought they would have go to know me by now, but it seems they are as shy as ever... 
Any ideas....


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

How often do you handle them?


----------



## LittleL (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, when I go near the cage, because they seem to frightened or "freeze up", i try not to force them out.. so i spend time at the opening of the cage with food treats and stuff, but they wont even come near me at all. one of them did at first would take food stuffs from me.. but not anymore..


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Some people will disagree with this, but I'd say to take them out and hold them regularly to get them used to you. If they won't let themselves be handled maybe a pouch for them to hide in while they're with you could help.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I, personally, agree with Forensic. 

What has worked well for me, is to lay/sit on the couch with a book or the TV and let the rat sit on my lap underneath a thin sheet or in my t-shirt.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

What! In your shirt!?!?! Dont you get torn up from there claws?!?!?!


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

just let your hand stay in the cage for a few minutes but dont make an effort to touch them, just let them get used to the scent. and another thing dont put new stuff in there for them often they'll become curious and maybe a little busy exploring their new stuff when you're around. Just take it slow and eventually they'll come around. when they do let you hold them, like sparker said let them hide under your shirt, sure it wont be so comfy but they'll get used to your scent.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I forgot to specify (sorry  ) but I usually wear layers and put them in between...

But my neck (like everyone else's neck on here, I'm sure) is covered with little scratches.

The scratches of love! :lol:


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

Psh Sparker is a pansy. =]
I just let her crawl. needless to say I found a use for these two bumps on my chest, a great rat crawl over!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LMAO taralyncouture!!! that has got to be one of the most hilarious posts i have seen here in a while kudos to you!!!


----------



## LittleL (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks all...  

will get them out a bit later and see what we can do... they are really curious ones. tis cute to see them cuddled up together...


----------

